# Table cloths etc



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I came across Maadi Coptic Benevolent Society on Road 9.. no 62.. up a little alley and found lovely hand embroidered table cloths, napkins etc.. I believe they will also embroider your own pattern on to a cloth. I bought a lovely linen runner for my dressing table and I am going back to buy Christmas bows.. worth a visit if you are into embroidered items,


----------

